# Kenmore: Ice Maker



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

The first thing to check is the solenoid on the valve at the back of the fridge. There are two, one for the dispenser and one for the ice maker.

Check to make sure that the arm on the ice maker is all the down.

Make sure that the temperature in the freezer is 5 degrees or below.

Try turning the ice maker of and waiting a little while and turning it back on.

If you need parts you can get your appliance parts here.

Your model number will work there if you put 106 in front of it.So it should be 10650562990.


----------



## billmac (Jun 18, 2008)

OK. An update. The solenoid is fine. I took the front off the motor and jumpered the valve control and got water into the ice tray. The timer seems to be moving. The ejector pins are moving around and the shutoff switch seems to rise and fall as the motor turns. But I'm still not getting ice. I don't think it's ever calling for water.


----------

